# Post-a-Quote



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

There's still so many variables, since this forum is for the whole country and Canada. Employees and workmans comp also play a big role in what a guy can charge.

I'm not working right now, so I have nothing to bid.

I'd like to see it based on repaints though, just to get an idea of how you guys do it.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

central illinois near springfield. 2-2.50 materials included is pretty standard.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Traditions, the cheapest new construction I do is based on 2.25/ sq ft. Prefinished windows with sill only, all trim preprimed MDF, spray stomped ceilings with primer, brush and roll one coat tinted primer and one coat flat mid grade paint. Usually includes 3 exterior doors. This is low end though, no full sprayed prime coat, no washable flats on walls. I do stick with midgrade paint though, either by Graham's or B. Moores.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

birdog said:


> Here's one Commercial job
> 
> 14,700 sq.ft of drywall 1.Prime coat plus 2 topcoats eggshell 3 colors.
> 20ft long metal staircase needs sanding of old paint and repaint gloss black.
> ...


that's a heck of a lot of work for 11,000. Either they are willing to paint for nothing, or they are getting some really cheap labor. Just curious, are those doors flat or raised panel? The stairwell brings a little tear to my eye. Or it would if I had to redo it in oil.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

This the current job I'm on. I'm at 26 hours right now and I have the kitchen and touch ups here and there left to do. I'll have my helper tomorrow (he's $30/hr, and I've used him for 6 hours so far, which is included in the 26 hours to date). I goofed on the ceiling heights, (in a good way, they're actually 11 feet). It's rental unit, (albeit a nice one) hence the quotes for one and two coats. Bath required two coats to cover, as did the back room for some odd reason, (off white eggshell over very soft yellow-green, hmm...). I ended up including the paint/materials ($300) which I think made the bid a little on the low side. 

Important to note that the unit is vacant and very, very easy to move around with no carpet.


----------



## ColTin (Jan 22, 2007)

*Here's one*

I am about to bid on a job. 

Job is about 3500 sq ft exterior wall surface. 
12 to 30 feet high. 
Minimal trim
One coat
fairly clean surface. 
Difficulty level 4 from 1-5

Trying to get 2nd and 3rd opinions. 

Right now I'm thinking $8700 to $10k.

Does anyone think this is too high?

Carl


----------



## DPainting (Nov 1, 2005)

birdog said:


> Here's one Commercial job
> 
> 14,700 sq.ft of drywall 1.Prime coat plus 2 topcoats eggshell 3 colors.
> 20ft long metal staircase needs sanding of old paint and repaint gloss black.
> ...


Ok I got 16k and that is still not including materials. How someone can do something like that for 11k is nuts! Don't get me wrong the easy part of it all is the drywall finishing but the staircase and the poly work for the base and doors is going to take alot of labor.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Chris G said:


> This the current job I'm on. I'm at 26 hours right now and I have the kitchen and touch ups here and there left to do. I'll have my helper tomorrow (he's $30/hr, and I've used him for 6 hours so far, which is included in the 26 hours to date). I goofed on the ceiling heights, (in a good way, they're actually 11 feet). It's rental unit, (albeit a nice one) hence the quotes for one and two coats. Bath required two coats to cover, as did the back room for some odd reason, (off white eggshell over very soft yellow-green, hmm...). I ended up including the paint/materials ($300) which I think made the bid a little on the low side.
> 
> Important to note that the unit is vacant and very, very easy to move around with no carpet.


 
Is that american or canadian dollars?


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Another quote*

AREAS COVERED IN THIS AGREEMENT: Entire interior excluding foyer and any stain work



SCOPE OF WORK: All paints to be used will be Sherwin Williams’s products unless other wise noted. All paints used will be 100% acrylic unless otherwise noted. All affected areas to be left tidy, and clean at end of working day. Contractor shall prep all areas as needed. All floor areas to be protected
Work area to be cleaned daily, to include sweeping, vacumeing as needed. No ladders/empty paint cans etc shall be left at property overnight without owners permission.
At completion of job all tools, empty paint cans, etc will be removed. Leftover paint if any will be left with homeowner unless otherwise noted. Work area will be left clean.

All wall paper in areas to be painted will be removed
All walls will need to be patched as needed when paper is remove
All walls to be sanded to remove as much glue as possible
All walls to be primed with oil base primer so that latex final coat will bond
After priming all walls will need to be re sanded
All walls to recieve two coats paint
All trim to be sanded and caulked as needed
All trim to recieve one final coat
All primer to be Sherwin Williams 101 interior primer
All wall paint used to be Sherwin Williams Super Paint
All trim paint used to be Sherwin Williams Pro Classic oil enamel

Materials: 20 gals oil primer
23 gals wall paint
5 gals trim paint
Material Cost: 1440.00
Labor: $9850.00



Please note that "ultra deep base" colors are difficult to obtain coverage. If UDB colors are chosen, please add 30% to labor price for additional coats, and 50% to the matierial cost.


CONTRACTOR AGREES TO PROVIDE ALL LABOR, MATERIAL, AND EQUIPMENT (UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIED IN THIS AGREEMENT) TO COMPLETE THE WORK DESCRIBED IN THIS AGREEMENT.

TOTAL PRICE: $11,290

Approximate START DATE: 

Approximate JOB DURATION: Approx. -4men 12-14 days
PAYMENT SCHEDULE: A DEPOSIT OF 1/3 TOTAL PRICE DUE UPON SIGNING OF AGREEMENT:$3763.00
A DRAW AGAINST REMAINING BALANCE (NOT TO EXCEED 1/3 OF TOTAL PRICE) DUE AFTER 15 WORKING DAYS: $ 
1/3 DUE BY THE END OF BUSINESS ON THE DAY OF COMPLETION: $3763.00
1/3 DUE NET 30 DAYS:3763.00

Lost
Reason= Price


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Another quote*

AREAS COVERED IN THIS AGREEMENT:Upstairs landing (walls/trim), Foyer (walls/trim), Sitting/fireplace room (walls only), downstairs hall (walls/trim)



SCOPE OF WORK: All paints to be used will be Sherwin Williams’s products unless other wise noted. All paints used will be 100% acrylic unless otherwise noted. All affected areas to be left tidy, and clean at end of working day. Contractor shall prep all areas as needed. All floor areas to be protected
Work area to be cleaned daily, to include sweeping, vacumeing as needed. No ladders/empty paint cans etc shall be left at property overnight without owners permission.
At completion of job all tools, empty paint cans, etc will be removed. Leftover paint if any will be left with homeowner unless otherwise noted. Work area will be left clean.

All walls to be hand sanded
Any stress cracks in walls to be spackled then sanded
Will caulk walls next to all trim before painting walls
All pickets and risers included
All trim to be painted will be sanded and caulked before painting
Two (2) coats of premium paint applied to all walls
One (1) coat of premium paint applied to trim
Wall paint to be Sherwin Williams SuperPaint (latex flat)
Trim to be painted with Sherwin Williams Pro Classic (oil semi gloss)

Materials: 8 gals wall paint (superpaint)
2 gals trim paint (ProClassic)
3 tubes 1500 A caulk
2 roller covers

Material Cost: 320.00
Labor: $2100.00



Please note that "ultra deep base" colors are difficult to obtain coverage. If UDB colors are chosen, please add 30% to labor price for additional coats, and 50% to the matierial cost.


CONTRACTOR AGREES TO PROVIDE ALL LABOR, MATERIAL, AND EQUIPMENT (UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIED IN THIS AGREEMENT) TO COMPLETE THE WORK DESCRIBED IN THIS AGREEMENT.

TOTAL PRICE: $2420.00

Approximate START DATE: 

Approximate JOB DURATION: Approx. -3men 3-4 days
PAYMENT SCHEDULE: A DEPOSIT OF 1/3 TOTAL PRICE DUE UPON SIGNING OF AGREEMENT:$806.00
A DRAW AGAINST REMAINING BALANCE (NOT TO EXCEED 1/3 OF TOTAL PRICE) DUE AFTER 15 WORKING DAYS: $ na
REMAINING BALANCES DUE BY THE END OF BUSINESS ON THE DAY OF COMPLETION: $1613.00

Contract awarded


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Another quote*

REAS COVERED IN THIS AGREEMENT:Foyer, upstairs landing/hall, kitchen, downstairs hall, back stairwell, trey ceiling in foyer, piano room.Walls only no trim



SCOPE OF WORK: All paints to be used will be Sherwin Williams’s products unless other wise noted. All paints used will be 100% acrylic unless otherwise noted. All affected areas to be left tidy, and clean at end of working day. Contractor shall prep all areas as needed. All floor areas to be protected
Work area to be cleaned daily, to include sweeping, vacumeing as needed. No ladders/empty paint cans etc shall be left at property overnight without owners permission.
At completion of job all tools, empty paint cans, etc will be removed. Leftover paint if any will be left with homeowner unless otherwise noted. Work area will be left clean.

All walls will be prepped as needed. Any cracks where crown molding meets walls to be caulked. Two coats of finish coat to be applied to all walls.

Materials: 11 gals wall paint
Material Cost: $330.00
Labor: $2200.00

All painted used to be Sherwin Williams SuperPaint, if Duration is desired please add $15.00 per gal to material cost.

Please note that "ultra deep base" colors are difficult to obtain coverage. If UDB colors are chosen, please add 30% to labor price for additional coats, and 50% to the matierial cost.


CONTRACTOR AGREES TO PROVIDE ALL LABOR, MATERIAL, AND EQUIPMENT (UNLESS OTHERWISE SPECIFIED IN THIS AGREEMENT) TO COMPLETE THE WORK DESCRIBED IN THIS AGREEMENT.

TOTAL PRICE: $2530.00

Approximate START DATE: 

Approximate JOB DURATION: Approx. -3 men 3 days
PAYMENT SCHEDULE: A DEPOSIT OF 1/3 TOTAL PRICE DUE UPON SIGNING OF AGREEMENT:$843.00
A DRAW AGAINST REMAINING BALANCE (NOT TO EXCEED 1/3 OF TOTAL PRICE) DUE AFTER 15 WORKING DAYS: $ 
REMAINING BALANCES DUE BY THE END OF BUSINESS ON THE DAY OF COMPLETION: $1686.00

Contract awarded


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Real world huh? Hmmm, lemme cut and paste a few.

REF: Scope of work 

Paint all new doors with primer and proper finish color. Prime and prep all new door frames and paint with proper finish. Prime and paint new sills. – 2 sills, 5 doors, 5 double doors and 12 frames.

Prime new hardcoat and paint ceiling in Living area. Paint walls in Living area – Ceiling 180 square feet, walls 486 square feet.

Paint ceiling and walls in Bathroom – ceiling 100 square feet, walls 270 square feet.

Prime new hardcoat and paint 1st bedroom – 396 square feet.

Prime new hardcoat and paint mater bedroom – 486 square feet.

Prime new hardcoat and paint 3rd bedroom – 386 square feet.

Prime new hardcoat and paint hallway – 342 square feet.

Paint walls in Dining area – 396 square feet.

Trim – 775.00
Living room – 428.00
Bathroom – 235.00
1st Bedroom – 198.00
Master Bedroom – 243.00
3rd Bedroom – 198.00
Hallway – 171.00
Dining room – 198.00

Price does not include materials – Total is 2,926.00

Job awarded.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

REF: Scope of work 

Remove and replace damaged sections of chair rail. Repair sheetrock corner next to front door. Remove wallpaper and border throughout the office.

Paint ceilings throughout the office and repair popcorn as needed. Paint all walls in color of customer’s choosing. Paint accent walls in color(s) of customer’s choosing. Paint all trim including chair rail, crown and doors.

Price does not include unforeseen damage to the sheetrock beneath the wallpaper, repairing such will be billed at $32.50 per man-hour. Price does not include the materials as the designer will be choosing the colors and fixtures. The price does reflect the need for weekend only work. 

For valuable considerance of acceptance %15 down to ensure scheduling with weekly draws. Final %10 withheld until completion and satisfaction of work.

Total - $5,590.00


Job awarded


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

REF: Scope of work 

Scrape any and all lose paint. Prime any bare spots to insure seal. Protect surfaces not to be painted with drapes, plastic and/or drops. Prepare metal railing in front of house to be painted.

Paint body of house with one coat of high quality semi-gloss paint in same color. Paint all trim with one-coat of high quality semi-gloss paint in same color. Paint doors with one coat of high quality semi-gloss paint in same color. Paint metal railings with two coats of oil based paint in same color.

Changing colors will require two coats of coverage and is not included in price.

For valuable consideration of acceptance %15 down to ensure scheduling. Final amount due upon completion and satisfaction of work.

Total - 3862.00

Job awarded, Job lost - reason, wife became ill and in the hospital.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

As you see, i'm very generalistic to a fault at times. The first was for a rental manager (who I give discounts to), second was small commercial for a decorator, third was a H/O.

EDIT - good point mahlere, first one I posted was 2 men, 3 days... second was 3 men, 4 days.. weekend only... third was 2 men 3 days. As stated in previous posts we average a 6 hour workday.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

donb1959 said:


> Labor: $9850.00
> 
> Approximate JOB DURATION: Approx. -4men 12-14 days
> 
> ...


You are bidding this at $25 per man hour if you do it in 12 days. You are at $22 per man hour if you go 14 days.

I don't think you are necessarily losing on price. If you get the job, you are losing on your price.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

ColTin said:


> I am about to bid on a job.
> 
> Job is about 3500 sq ft exterior wall surface.
> 12 to 30 feet high.
> ...


Depends on the structure and what your difficulty rating is about... seems a little high to me as a bid I just placed is p/w brick house, one story, max peak is 22 feet... loxon prime, two coats finish, no trim... 6200.00, 1 man, three days.... includes paint.


----------



## rws (Nov 26, 2004)

One man 3 days 6200 includes paint?With 1200 in paint thats over 200 per man hour?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

rws said:


> One man 3 days 6200 includes paint?With 1200 in paint thats over 200 per man hour?



Now you get to see why I refuse to price per hour, per day... heh, I can place my best two 50+ year olds and me at 40+ against any team in the states and beat out 99%. The way, the truth, the lighting.... the color.... :jester:


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

*Rantin & Ravin!!!*

Here is my question. When we show quality it becomes a issue with price and sometimes no amount of quality will get a homeowner to go for it. I honestly think alot of homeowners have the mind set of "let it rot, we will replace it and paint it when it gets to that point" I am hit and miss, but mostly miss as of late. People always exclaim they want quality, but on my budget. In otherwords they want all the upgrades in material and labor for free. 

I actually worked a week for one builder here who was hiring all the illegals he could to do the painting, but it looked like crap. He hired me in to fix the problems and make it pass. I did and the jobs looked as if the previous guys did the quality job. I gave the guy a bill of $1900 and MR. Sponge Bob crapped a cow. He actually figured out my hourly rate at $67 per hour. I told him I do not charge by the hour but that sounds great. He was quaking at that moment, but I was thinking to myself this would be a great moment to brush up on my Tapout skills, but I refrained even in the barage of words that bounced off my super man logo. He asked me if I think I am worth it. My response was I am worth more than Pedro and at that point I explained if he cant afford to pay real wages for real tradesmen then he should close up and go sell daisies on the side of the road with the moonie crowd. I guess by now you can tell there comes a point when I lash out and I did not care. I just got finished painting 25 garage foundations that were rough stucco that butted up to slick garage floors by hand, touched up 25 units, cleaned 25 units worth of hinges from all the paint on them. He got kinda in my face and I said dont get mad and have your AXX stomped. I still get pissed when I think of this. Anyhow, the whole thing is people take offence when you charge a decent wage like we are pick pocketing them. They make us feel like we stole something when we give a estimate. 

I gave a estimate like AA recently about the same scope for $2500. Wonder if it was the same person? He had replaced alot of rot because of paint failure and I speced him out good acrylic primer with two top coats of Super Paint. He said he had to talk about it with his wife. ::Hears the chopping block in the back of his mind::

I am thinking of going back through old proposals and sending out reminders that I am available for any new projects as well as targeting a major campaign soon in other high end areas. Try and branch out from the old blood in the same old area where I work moslty. 

Good job contract AA. If I ever get a offer for that I will split the pw to you and you let me keep the paint. I cant stand pw, but will do it if pressed. I am speaking of pw only jobs. 

I would like to hear tyhis addressed.

High end
Middle class

What are the average cost per sf for these areas ya'll would charge.
Repaint geared. I know this may not be done that much because I mix it up myself with just pricing it up by my man hours, taxes, ins, gas,materials and profit. Try and get out right cost plus these days are not going to work much. That may be the reason people do not go for the markup on materials and labor when working with different colors.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe wrong thread but here goes 
Went to bid on painting a hallway, bedroom, 7 doors, and a little over 300 feet of trim. Done with the walk thru and she drops the bomb. Over against the wall is a king sized bed, a water bed. This has to be drained, taken apart moved and put back together and refill. It's tight against the wall so there would be no way to paint behind it anyway. How would you charge for this. Just hours, how do I bid it I have no idea how long it will take. Thanks


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

ToolNut said:


> Maybe wrong thread but here goes
> Went to bid on painting a hallway, bedroom, 7 doors, and a little over 300 feet of trim. Done with the walk thru and she drops the bomb. Over against the wall is a king sized bed, a water bed. This has to be drained, taken apart moved and put back together and refill. It's tight against the wall so there would be no way to paint behind it anyway. How would you charge for this. Just hours, how do I bid it I have no idea how long it will take. Thanks


Dont touch it. Thats a big fat ********. You broke my bed. You scratched my floor. You flooded my house etc... Tell her to hire a moving company.


----------



## mark DRP (Apr 19, 2011)

Metro M & L said:


> I have NEVER gotten a paint job based on 1.00 foot pricing not even close. 35 an hour labor and your labor better be tight.


Are you always under a $1.00 ? or over. I bid this low to begin with
because I could paint it in march which is always my slowest month. If I remember correctly my paint cost would have been around $16,000.I have 3 guys working for me that cost me $100.00 and hour. Doesn't leave much wiggle room for any profit.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

mark DRP said:


> Are you always under a $1.00 ? or over. I bid this low to begin with
> because I could paint it in march which is always my slowest month. If I remember correctly my paint cost would have been around $16,000.I have 3 guys working for me that cost me $100.00 and hour. Doesn't leave much wiggle room for any profit.


1980"s new construction here was gong for 1:00-2.00 a sq ft....it's 2014!!!!!!! I'm mean really a dollar a sq ft .


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

THINKPAINTING said:


> 1980"s new construction here was gong for 1:00-2.00 a sq ft....it's 2014!!!!!!! I'm mean really a dollar a sq ft .


I bid one job for a long term repeat client at a dollar a foot. Oil prime ceilings for water damage and two coats on everything else at 1.00 a foot and was beaten by half.


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

Metro, are you talking a buck a floor sf or wall sf? 
I can do a buck for walls but floor sf no way.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Metro, are you talking a buck a floor sf or wall sf?
> I can do a buck for walls but floor sf no way.


Coated surface.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Metro M & L said:


> I bid one job for a long term repeat client at a dollar a foot. Oil prime ceilings for water damage and two coats on everything else at 1.00 a foot and was beaten by half.


It was like a three thousand square foot office space. All cut up with lots of rooms and desks to cut around. Came in at 5k and the other guy was 2500 including materials.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Interior new construction job that will have two coats on the slick ceilings, primer and one on the walls and a regular stain/seal job on trim. The house is small, it's 1340 sq ft. and one wall color throughout with one wall accented. Trim package is standard and there's no crown molding...$6000.00. 

I gotta admit though, I was pleasantly surprised he accepted my offer. I feel like I should complete it in two weeks with a three man crew. I figured on 150 or so man hours.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Dorman Painting said:


> Interior new construction job that will have two coats on the slick ceilings, primer and one on the walls and a regular stain/seal job on trim. The house is small, it's 1340 sq ft. and one wall color throughout with one wall accented. Trim package is standard and there's no crown molding...$6000.00.
> 
> I gotta admit though, I was pleasantly surprised he accepted my offer. I feel like I should complete it in two weeks with a three man crew. I figured on 150 or so man hours.


So you bid it at 33 an hour?. What did I tell you bro! 35 an hour and tight on the time. 

Not bad, if you can squeeze 2 gs a week gross profit you can have a pretty comfortable year. 1 grand a week gp and youll be teetering on the edge.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

150 x 40/hr = 6k, so that comes out to 40 bucks per man hour. What are you talking about I bid it for 30 bucks per hour? 

I try to bid my work between 40-45 per hour.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Dorman Painting said:


> 150 x 40/hr = 6k, so that comes out to 40 bucks per man hour. What are you talking about I bid it for 30 bucks per hour?
> 
> I try to bid my work between 40-45 per hour.


You dont buy paint or sundries? Dont tell me you let the ho pick up your materials for you?


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I wouldn't get the job if I charged an extra grand for materials, that would work out to well over 5 dollars per sq ft and that's not happening where I live.

I'll make plenty of money at 6k, I've got pretty good connections at the paint store...


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Dorman Painting said:


> I wouldn't get the job if I charged an extra grand for materials, that would work out to well over 5 dollars per sq ft and that's not happening where I live.
> 
> I'll make plenty of money at 6k, I've got pretty good connections at the paint store...


Youre going by floor square footage. The problem with going by the floor area is that it has absolutely no correlation to the amount or complexity of the surfaces to be coated. Ie you have two two thousand square foot homes. One is a loft with four walls and an unpainted concrete ceiling. The other is a three bedroom two bath with vaulted ceilings that vary in height from 9 to 20 feet. 

Im not discounting your intuition for the price the market will bear. I just want to have it on the record, as has been discussed on the forum in the past, that pricing by the floor area is a great way to lose by getting work too cheap and by losing it by being too expensive.

I bet you spend a grand on your paint and sundries on that job, jtpyo.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Metro M & L said:


> So you bid it at 33 an hour?. What did I tell you bro! 35 an hour and tight on the time.
> 
> Not bad, if you can squeeze 2 gs a week gross profit you can have a pretty comfortable year. 1 grand a week gp and youll be teetering on the edge.


35 an hr? Seriously and you make money a that? God bless ya never ever happen here unless was 20 years ago.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Here's the difference...

you live up in New England where my three bedroom/two bathroom ranch that goes for 150k in the Louisville, KY market, goes for probably 350k in your neck of the woods. I don't have to charge 55 bucks an hour to make ends meet, that's a tough world you're waking up to IMO. 

Parts of the South/Midwest are very cheap places to live and that reflects in the labor market too.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

THINKPAINTING said:


> 35 an hr? Seriously and you make money a that? God bless ya never ever happen here unless was 20 years ago.


No you dont make many at that rate. Thats why I dont paint anymore.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

ToolNut said:


> Maybe wrong thread but here goes
> Went to bid on painting a hallway, bedroom, 7 doors, and a little over 300 feet of trim. Done with the walk thru and she drops the bomb. Over against the wall is a king sized bed, a water bed. This has to be drained, taken apart moved and put back together and refill. It's tight against the wall so there would be no way to paint behind it anyway. How would you charge for this. Just hours, how do I bid it I have no idea how long it will take. Thanks


I wouldnt touch it, if she wants that part of the wall painted shes going to have to get it moved.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Peeling paint to be removed by wet scrapeing
Home to be pressure washed using low pressure
Ground area to be protected using poly
Poly to be bagged and removed from site each day according to RRP rule
Loose window glazing to be removed, and replaced with new glaze
Any areas of soft wood to be repaired using "Rock hard" epoxy wood putty
90% of home will require priming before topcoat
Contractor will attempt to tighten bead board ceiling on front porch
Bead board ceiling will be caulked
All areas requireing caulking will be caulked
Cement foundation / columns /front porch floor to be painted
Front retaining wall to be painted
Driveway retaining wall not included in quote
Stained front door to be sanded/restained, and 1 coat poly
wrought iron gate to be painted
Porch floor in rear to be painted
Primer used to be Sherwin Williams Exterior oil base primer
Top coat used to be Sherwin Williams "Super Paint" flat sheen on siding
Top coat used to be Sherwin Williams "Super Paint" gloss sheen on trim
Paint used on all masonary to be "Loxon" masonary paint
Paint used on wrought iron to be all purpose enamel
Home to receive 1 primer coat
Home to receive 2 top coats
PLEASE NOTE: Shutters are in bad shape, they will be painted, but prep work will be at a minimum so as not to disturb shutters a great deal.


Materials: 18 gals siding paint
10 gals oil primer
5 gals trim paint
3 gals ceiling paint
4 gals masonary paint
2 cases caulking
1 qt wood putty
2 rolls plastic sheating

Material Cost: $2,290.00
Labor: $11,350

TOTAL PRICE: $ 13,640

Approximate START DATE: June 28

Approximate JOB DURATION: Approx-3men, 24 days


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Dorman Painting said:


> Here's the difference...
> 
> you live up in New England where my three bedroom/two bathroom ranch that goes for 150k in the Louisville, KY market, goes for probably 350k in your neck of the woods. I don't have to charge 55 bucks an hour to make ends meet, that's a tough world you're waking up to IMO.
> 
> Parts of the South/Midwest are very cheap places to live and that reflects in the labor market too.


It's not that much cheaper .....homes might be more but food, utilities , insurance, fuel, taxes pretty much the same. If your happy and making money that's what counts you know your numbers .


----------

